# New Memory cards from ProGrade Digital.



## Chaitanya (Apr 8, 2018)

Prograde digital has announced new CFexpress and SDXC card.

https://www.diyphotography.net/prograde-digital-announces-worlds-first-1tb-cfexpress-and-new-v90-sdxc-cards/


----------



## sanj (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice.


----------

